# Windows 7 -starker Leistungseinbruch nach Aufrüsten - Neuinstallation in betracht ziehen



## Halkhogan (26. September 2012)

*Windows 7 -starker Leistungseinbruch nach Aufrüsten - Neuinstallation in betracht ziehen*

Schönen Guten Abend Community,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Windoof.
Habe mir ein neues MB neue Ram und neuen CPU-Cooler gekauft/eingebaut.
Jetzt ist es so das Windows schon beim Starten ziemlich lange braucht trotz SSD und allen erforderlichen Einstellungen (AHCI-Mode ect. pp ) wenn ich jetzt Firefox starte oder ein Programm dann braucht er erstmal ein paar Sekunden oder hängt das jeweilige Programm hängt sich kurz auf.

Ich würde da jetzt schlussfolgern das durch den starken Eingriff in das System Windows jetzt einen Knack weghat.

Würde es jetzt in Betracht ziehen Windoof neu aufzusetzen, doch möchte ich meine benutzerdaten nicht verlieren.

Kann ich diese da ich sie wegen der SSD eh ausgelagert habe nach einer Neuinstallation wieder neu in die Registry einfügen?

Kann man dies auch mit meinen Games machen und/oder Programmen die Pfade neu einfügen?

Wäre über euren Rat sehr erfreut.


Gruß Halkhogan



Mein System

Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
CPU:  AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Himalaya
Ram: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3 1333MHz
Graka: Zotac Geforce GTX 560Ti 448Cores
Systemplatte: Corsair Force 3 SSD 120GB
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit SP1


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du ein neues MB eingebaut hast, dann solltest du Win auch neu installieren. Ansonsten müssen die alten MB Treiber restlos vom System getilgt sein, damit deren Reste nicht ggf. stören können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2012)

Würde auch eine komplette Neuinstallation empfehlen, sonst hast du ständig noch irgendwelche Treiberreste drin, die irgendwie stören könnten.


----------



## Vordack (4. Oktober 2012)

Halkhogan schrieb:


> S
> Ich würde da jetzt schlussfolgern das durch den starken Eingriff in das System Windows jetzt einen Knack weghat.
> 
> Würde es jetzt in Betracht ziehen Windoof neu aufzusetzen, doch möchte ich meine benutzerdaten nicht verlieren.
> ...



Hi,

Benutzerdaten haben nichts mir der Registry zu tun, oder meinst Du Benutzereinstellungen?

Welche Benutzerdaten meinst Du? Die liegen oft an unterschiedlichen Orten (auch da wo Du in Word unter "Speichern unter" Sachen speicherst).

Die meisten Benutzerdaten dürften sich im Order "Dokuemnte und Einstellungen" befinden. Diesen Ordner solltest Du auf jeden Fall sichern (auf ner anderen Parttiton) bevor Du Win neu aufsetzt. Stelle aber sicher daß alles auch kopiert wird; In dem Verzeichnis wird auch mit Verknüpfungen gearbeitet.

Um dir genau zu sagen was Du sichern musst müßte man schon wissen wie Deine Ordnung aussieht/ Wo Du Deine Sachen speicherst.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja, bei nem neuen Mainboard sollte man immer neu installieren, auch wenn es seit Win Vista, spätestens Win7 an sich in der Theorie nicht nötig sein "muss": Dein Fall ist ein Beispiel, dass es eben nicht immer optimal ist, wenn man das alte WIndows weiternutzt. Da sind halt immer irgendwelche Details, die sich auf die alte Hardware beziehen und evlt noch aktiv sind.

Aber achte trotzdem auch mal drauf: hängt die SSD an einem der Haupt-Ports, die auch zum Chipsatz des Boards gehören und vollen SATA3-Speed bieten? idR nimmt man am besten Port Nr "0", bzw. wenn bei dem Board ab Port "1" gezählt wird, dann eben Port1. Sitzt der Kühler korrekt?


Wegen der Benutzerdaten: wenn es nur um FIles aus den "eigene Dokumente" usw geht, dann sicher die woanders, wähle bei der Neuinstallation einfach den gleichen Nutzernamen und füg sie wieder ein. Für so was wie emails usw. solltest Du zu dem benutzten Programm mal googlen, wie man emails sichern kann. Das geht idR in einem einzigen FIle, das Du später wieder importieren kannst. Wenn Du bei der Neuinstallation NICHT formatierst, sollte sogar alle alten Ordner auf der SSD erhalten bleiben, nur inaktiv. Programme aber muss Du neu installieren, da führt kein Weg vorbei. Registry-Pfuschereien können Dir ansonsten neue Probleme bringen. Bei einigen Spielen merkst das Setup aber, dass schon alles wichtige da ist, wenn Du den alten Ordner als Installationspfad nimmst. Und bei zB Steam kannst Du einfach die beiden Ordner Steamapps + Userdata sichern, später Steam neu installieren und in den neuen Steamordner die beiden gesicherten Ordner reinkopieren vor dem ersten Steam-Start. Du musst nur pro Spiel evlt. per Rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien und "auf Fehler prüfen" ausführen


----------

